#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  ETAP libraries files *.lb

## himmelstern

Could we share here libraries devices files for etap.



files *.lib

thanksSee More: ETAP libraries files *.lb

----------


## himmelstern

How to include components into the ETAP Library

1. Go to file menu; then Log off at active proyect


2. Close the active proyect; select yes option


3. save active proyect 


4. confirm save option


5. Log on with your user


6. Use Access level: Librarian Option; then select ok


7. At active proyect screen; go to Library menu; then copy/merge option


8. Look for the component library file *.lib ext


9. click on the arrow that is between both file locations; arrow show that library file below is going to be imported to the main library file; etaplib###.lib default library file. Then click on Ok.


10. Next screen will show the components to be added to main library file; then click on ok


11. Components will be added






12. Components will apear at library now

----------


## AuroraBorealis

Great tutorial* please add more tutorials.

Thanks

----------


## himmelstern

Another library tutorioal for etap: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Registering LV MCCB to the Library (With Thermal-Magnetic Trip Unit)
*
ETAP LIBRARY FILE: ->
*ETAP Lib_2.0(LSIS_Product).lib ; 210196KB (205.27MB) -> from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

another libraries for etap: fuses; cb; relays and reclosers and more.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass: 
0

to install it on ETAP must do the procedure on; **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ingo_dingo

..................

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear himmelstern

If you want to help us ... please share all link from you in 4share.com for example  ... not in unloaded.net because free download is not always available in unloaded.net ... thanks in advance ....

----------


## himmelstern

4shared accounts have too problems with copyrights and are banned soon with that content*

----------


## SawakoRii

anybody here have cable library in etap 16? .-.
thanks

----------


## himmelstern

etap libraries include cable libraries* no need to add it

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: ETAP libraries files *.lb

----------


## khedr

Does any one has chint library for CB or exist in new etap 17

----------


## himmelstern

I don't think so* those are not UL CB* I think it will not will apear on etap* Better use an schneider Electric* may be the chint is a replica.

----------


## khedr

The problem is that the client required chint definitly *do you think that schneider is an alternative? But he will not accept.

----------


## surgeArrester

> The problem is that the client required chint definitly *do you think that schneider is an alternative? But he will not accept.



Model the chint in the library

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## gh0stx

is there a way to convert library to lower version? thanks

----------


## himmelstern

may be contacting etap representatives

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jbpoli523

Hello,
Is there anyone kind enough to send me link and share their libraries
I will forever be grateful  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
(seems some other of those links already expired)

Thanks in advance

----------


## himmelstern

> Hello,
> Is there anyone kind enough to send me link and share their libraries
> I will forever be grateful   
> (seems some other of those links already expired)
> 
> Thanks in advance



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jbpoli523

Hello Mr. Himmelstern. Thank you so much for the Library great help!

----------


## helehele

Hi, is there anyone here to share their libraries? Thx a lot!

----------


## Polaco100

Hello everyone. Can someone tell me how to load an Arc monitor in Etap for the calculation of Arc Flash?

See More: ETAP libraries files *.lb

----------


## nossouri

Hi himmelstern,

Could you please re-upload library, this link already expired.
Thank you so much  :Smile:

----------


## frankenstein

> Could we share here libraries devices files for etap.
> 
> files *.lib
> 
> thanks



Can you reupload the etap libraries, the link is dead.
Thanks.

----------


## gustav

Anyone has etap 18 or 19?

----------


## ugurfur

Can anyone reupload the etap libraries?

Thanks

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ugurfur

Thank you!

----------


## cakal477

hi himmelstern

can you upload etap library again?

thak you

----------


## cakal477

hi

can you upload again

thank you

----------


## cakal477

hi
can you upload again

----------


## cakal477

hi can you upload again

----------


## miaparralo

Dear,

Could you upload the ETAP LIBRARY again? please.  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## himmelstern

> Dear,
> 
> Could you upload the ETAP LIBRARY again? please.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ETAP libraries files *.lb

----------


## krep22

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hello,
Link is dead, can you re-upload it again, please?

----------


## tospu1026

could you uploaded the library again plz¿

----------


## himmelstern

there are new libraries on this link that on the first page

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Aldair

> could you uploaded the library again plz¿



Could you uploaded the library again please, 
Ty.

----------


## mantas69

Hi. Could you share the library again please??

Thanks

----------


## mercure19100

Hi. Could you share the library again please??

----------


## rizla1988

please share the library again please

----------


## himmelstern

> please share the library again please



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rizla1988

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thank you

----------


## fattraxx

Dear himmelstern, do you have PSSE ?
your inbox is full so I can't contact you..

----------


## ing.gutierrez

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks  !!

Gracias !!

----------


## Arevass

hi himmelstern can you re upload the etap library that you have. the link had expired. thank you in advance.

See More: ETAP libraries files *.lb

----------


## khaledsalah19801980

Please re-upload legrand & Siemens libraries again , we need them very urgent

----------


## BARDISH

can anyone upload that again, link is dead again
Thanks

----------


## AuroraBorealis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Honey59

Gracias , descargado..

----------


## lasttime

can anyone upload library files again please?

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

